# All you polymer clay gurus...



## bgibb42 (Jan 7, 2010)

How are you keeping your colors so well separated?  I've tried experimenting a bit with clay, and the blanks come out...well...blah.  Kind of one big mush of that bears no resemblance of the original colors.  I'm only using two or three colors each time, but I can't seem to get good swirls like some of the other pens I've seen on this site.  Any tips for a PC newbie?


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 7, 2010)

Someone else posted the same problem earlier.  If you over work the clay it all runs together.  I roll each color into a thin rope.  Then I pinch the different colored ropes together and roll it into a bigger rope...sounds redundant but it works.  At this point you can twist, roll, and bend the clay in half.  Roll it back into a rope and repeat as needed.

Hopefully that helps.  Good luck!


----------



## glycerine (Jan 8, 2010)

*Polymer clay threading?*

I've seen alot of posts lately about polymer clay, but haven't seen anyone ask this:  Does polymer clay hold up well enough to thread?


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 8, 2010)

No.  You can drill it, but threads will not hold up.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 9, 2010)

creativewriting said:


> Someone else posted the same problem earlier.  If you over work the clay it all runs together.  I roll each color into a thin rope.  Then I pinch the different colored ropes together and roll it into a bigger rope...sounds redundant but it works.  At this point you can twist, roll, and bend the clay in half.  Roll it back into a rope and repeat as needed.
> 
> Hopefully that helps.  Good luck!




I think I may be over twisting, rolling  and bending.  How do you keep from yourself from going too far yet still keeping the look you're after?  I'm sure this will sound like a dumb question, but is there a way to recover if you've gone too far?


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 9, 2010)

> but is there a way to recover if you've gone too far?


 
Yes.  Drink heavily and start again.  Once the colors are blended there is no going back.  I have a whole pile of grey clay (the color all the mistakes become when they are kneaded together).  I use this on projects where I need filler clay and then add a thin veneer to hide the ugliness.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's see:

1.  Drink heavily. :beer:

2.  What was I supposed to do again? :tongue::biggrin:

Guess I'll start my "gray" pile...


----------



## scroller99 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a very hard time getting the clay to stick to the tube after drilling it, the clay also doesn't seem to harden very hard either is there a secret to getting it harder? longer in the oven different types or brands of clay? thanks Howard


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 24, 2010)

Howard,

I am going to let some of the others handle the drill and glue question.  I always wrap the tubes with uncured clay then bake in the oven.  

What type of clay are you using?  The different types of clay vary in durability and hardness.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 24, 2010)

I have plenty of grey now but what I have learned is do not work it much at all when colors are blended!!! Work the colors by themselves make flat sheets and stack them. Then twist into a rope or cut rejoin and roll around tube. I dont have the color swirls and all down but it does stay on the tube and it is hard. I use gorilla glue on the tube then wrap it.


----------



## CSue (Jan 24, 2010)

scroller99 said:


> I have a very hard time getting the clay to stick to the tube after drilling it, the clay also doesn't seem to harden very hard either is there a secret to getting it harder? longer in the oven different types or brands of clay? thanks Howard


 
1) You have to make sure you bake it according to the directions and adjust time according to thickness.  
       -Different brands/types have different bake times.
       -bake according to longest bake time if mixing types (like "Premo" and Sculpey III mix would bake 30min per 1/4"
2) I always make sure it is cooled all the way through (or just wait a day) before I drill.


----------



## scroller99 (Feb 5, 2010)

yes I was using sculpy and I'll have to try it again once it warms up enough to be in the shop thanks Howard


----------

